# Soundstream Rubicon Config



## dwisulistiyo (Jan 26, 2016)

Dear All,

I have:
- SS Rubicon 555
- SS Rubicon 604

Im planning to use both or just one of those to running a 3 way system (mixed component: Midbass & Tweeter using HartProfessional, Midrange Audible RAM) for this I want to use SS Rubicon internal crossover.

Current condition now, I'm using only SS Rub 555 to drive a 2 way component HartProfessional + SubWoofer Rockford 10 inch. And now I want to add a midrange(audible RAM) but I dont how to setup a 3way system using internal crossover in SS Rub 555.

Below is the screenshot of the sample system from the manual book that I've been follow.









In those sample system, midrange and tweeter is using channel 1&2, but i dont understand how to hook up like that. I've marked with blue line, what is that? is it crossover? if crossover hot to setting it up againt the internal crossover of SS Rub?

Or..is there any suggestion on how i must setup my system? 
What I have are:
- SS Rubicon 555
- SS Rubicon 604
- Comp. Speaker 2 way HartProfessional (without crossover)
- Mid/fullrange audible physic RAM 3
- Subwoofer Rockford fosgate 10inch
and also...
- Coaxial 2 way Hartprofessional (5 inch)
- Subwoofer Rockford Fosgate Audiophille (8 inch) 8ohm

Thank you


----------

